# flashing



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

I built a canopy with doors in it when I started my tank. it is about 18 inches tall X the width and length of the tank. The lighting unit is hanging from the top of the canopy. I painted it white to help reflextion on the light to go down into the water. I was thinking what about flashing. do you think that would work better? will in rust being so close to salt water? It there a reflective material like a mirror that I can use that will not rust? It will be inclosed so it doesn't have to be pretty, but I do want to be price cautious.

roger


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

When I ordered my MH's it came with a reflector. Its something like a german aluminuim


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Try sunlight supply, or Hello lights for reflective materials.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

I put up aluminum flashing about 10 min ago.

Thanks


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Aluminum won't rust. Is it highly polished? The German polished AL is really reflective. 

FYI. There are tests floating around that suggest a nice gloss white surface reflects as much as a polished aluminum/mirror like finish.


----------

